# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Any reviews on Carolina Biological and Ward's Science?

## Xavier

I am considering ordering a specific species of newt (Eastern Newt, _Notophthalmus viridescens_) and my searching has yielded many listings, but only two don't look shady, Carolina Biological and Ward's Science. I understand that there are other listings for that species, but they are all out of stock with no telling when they will get back in stock. So if anyone has any reviews, I would very much so like to see them. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Xavier

Nobody? :Confused:

----------


## Terry

I have used these companies in the past and they are good sources for scientific supplies, however I have not ordered live animals from them. 

Newts are very interesting animals. Most North American newts have "three lives", the larvae (tadpole) stage is aquatic, the eft stage is terrestrial (red color) and the mature adults go back to the water (green color). You might want to check out our sister site, Caudata Culture (http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/No...idescens.shtml) for more information.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

Oh, I know, that is why I really like this species. Their adult form, especially the males tails when they want to breed!

----------

